# Is it accetable to gate out content based on IPv6 of all things?



## BronzeHeart92 (Dec 30, 2022)

I mean, net is supposed to be open on the principle and while this sort of 'gatekeeping' is thankfully nearly nonexistent, it can be quite a nasty surprise whenever you do encounter such 'gatekeeping'. Off from the top of my head, the only instance of such I have personally encountered happens to be on a 'chan of all things.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 30, 2022)

Somethings just weren't designed with IPv6 in mind, and they just aren't able to process it as is.  We aren't even really at a point where you should be forced to use IPv6 yet anyway.


----------

